# help i lost my russian



## modestyfirst (Jun 3, 2008)

I lost one of my russian tortoises on Friday. I was sitting near the garden holding him and my phone rung. I went to answer it and came back about 15 min later and he was gone. It's been 4 days and I haven't stoped crying yet. I miss him so much. His companion, Rosie barely comes out of her shell now that he's gone and I haven't been able to get her to eat. If you have any advice on finding him, I'd be so grateful. Thanks in advance.

I have a shed in back of my house that is raised. I have such a gut feeling he's under there. Is that an ideal place for russian tortoises? Would he come from under it when it rains?


----------



## purpod (Jun 3, 2008)

Greetings ~

It would seem to me that if there is no way for your tort to get out of the yard, then yes, it would be likely that he would hide under a shed ~ I know whenever one of my torties would hide out in my previous yard beneath the foliage, my dawg was a great locator. 

Blessings ~ I wish you the bestest in locating your missing buddy,
Purpod


----------



## RTfanatic (Jun 3, 2008)

modestyfirst said:


> I have a shed in back of my house that is raised. I have such a gut feeling he's under there. Is that an ideal place for russian tortoises? Would he come from under it when it rains?


One technique to use would be to water the heck out of your yard keeping a close on things to watch for him. That includes spraying water under the shed. Don't let it get deep enough to drown him, but if he feels water coming he'll head for high ground. Mine do immediately.


----------



## sushisurf13 (Jun 4, 2008)

Keep looking and let your neighbors know. PUT UP FLYERS!!!!
I took in a lost russian and his owner was found within one week, using flyers.
PUT THEM EVERYWHERE and KEEP LOOKING!
I'm sure he'll turn up soon

take care and good luck


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 4, 2008)

Hate reading these kinds of threads. The good news is, often they turn up right near where you last saw them. Many times they even are found months later safe, sound, and healthy.

Can he get out of your yard?

Are you looking especially at times when torts are most active? Really look well under the tall grass clumps and bushes. Make sure other folks in your neighborhood know to be looking for him. Offer the kids in the neighborhood a small money reward if they find him.


----------



## janiedough (Jun 4, 2008)

I let Percy my sulcata roam free in my friend's yard and I always have a hard time finding him. I noticed that her yellow lab Bailey naturally gets excited when he comes across Percy.

SO when I can't find Percy, I let Bailey loose and watch him closely. 

Go get a dog and let them loose in the yard - if they are curious, they will sniff it out and not know what to do when they come across it. 

This yard also has a shed in it and Percy NEVER goes under it. He is usually under some branches, in a corner or butted up against the tree - anywhere secluded and protected. He also has never tried to burrow out the yard - so there is hope!

Also maybe if you set some oranges or something out in the hot sun they would smell it and go for it?? Or some nice dog poo - I know Percy can't stay away from it.


----------



## bink90 (Jun 6, 2008)

well....i lost mine once before and my sister found her burrowed by the foundation on the house in mulch.....she was gone for two days.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Jun 6, 2008)

Ive had a russian tortoise "disappear" for over three months. Then one day I went outside and she was back. Still inside the pen. So don't give up hope and don't stop looking.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 7, 2008)

modestyfirst, torts seem to disapear infront of your eyes. Hopefully he will turn up soon. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 7, 2008)

Any luck yet?


----------



## Super_Snapper (Jun 7, 2008)

I know how you feel. When I first put Myrtle in her 10ft/10ft/3ft enclosure, she hid herself for several days. Despite putting wire around the inside peremeter and having mesh over the top, I was convinced that she either escaped or was kidnapped by a predator. I went out one moring and she was racing around the inside of the enclosure, as usual. Those lil' rascals can hide themselves very well! I hope that yours shows up. Try putting a dog on a leash and walking him around your property.


----------



## modestyfirst (Jun 8, 2008)

Yay! He's back. Elmo is back. After almost two weeks my neighbor found him a block away taking a stroll. Everybody in my community is happy, we all missed him. Now, to the vet we go to make sure he's okay. Thanks everyone for your support.

Milly


----------



## purpod (Jun 8, 2008)

HOOORAY for Elmo!
Now, to figure out how he escaped so you won't have to go thru this again would be my next guess ~ Congrats!


----------



## Super_Snapper (Jun 8, 2008)

That's fantastic news! Perhaps he just went to visit Oscar and Gordon.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations Milly. I am so glad to hear Elmo is back in your loving arms.


----------



## jasso2 (Jun 9, 2008)

YES! u found him. i found my tortoise too and turtle! awesome feeling!!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 9, 2008)

So glad for you!!! What a relief it must be.


----------

